# Cyclone Coaster - NEXT RIDE - Sunday - January 3rd 2010



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 29, 2009)

Well 2009 went quickly -- NEXT RIDE - THIS Sunday - January 3rd 2010

The December ride was a little cooler but we still had around 70 riders again on vintage balloon bicycles - NICE

Come one --- come all to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride ---

Meet & Greet 9:30 am - ride Leaves 10:30 SHARP

The Cyclone Coaster Sunday Ride is a family oriented ride that has attracted 70+ riders strong each month this year - NICE -

go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the ride info & details

ALL RIDERS WELCOME


we'll see you there - ride vintage 

Frank - cyclone coaster


----------



## methos109 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Ride*

I'm jealous. We are dealing with snow here in the northeast so it will be a while before I can ride any of my bikes.
Have fun!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome ride today about 75 degrees out. Someone counted 91 riders yikes :eek:


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2010)

Great ride! I enjoyed myself! How many miles was it? I liked racing the roadies up the hill...I was ahead for a brief moment, it was killing him  What about those pics of the two beautiful girls..err..Schwinns?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2010)

By special request from Don


----------



## jwm (Jan 28, 2010)

My wife and I are hoping to make the February ride even if I have to rent a truck to get the bikes down there from Whittier. No way I'm going to shove any of these things in the back of the car. Both the B-6, and the Jaguar will be ready, and I've been itchin' to do this. You guys went from Long Beach to Huntington pier? That's a pretty substantial trip. Is the route always the same?

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 28, 2010)

No, as a group we have never ridden that far but a few members have. Our normal ride is from Portfolio Coffee House and down to either the Queen Mary, the lighthouse and Pike area or through Belmont Shores and the canals. We also have had a few longer "special" rides up the LA River trail to West Coast Choppers or down and through Seal Beach. Ya never know where the group will head off to...


----------



## jwm (Jan 28, 2010)

*whew*
Thanks, old hotrod. that's good to know. Mary and I have often made the three pier tour from Huntington to Newport, and Balboa, but we've done it on the 'comfort bikes' (which are soon gonna be yard sale victims). I could do the LB to HB tour, but it would be more fun than Mary would want to have.

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 28, 2010)

Our rides are for everyone and on the occasions where the going gets a little tough on the longer rides, there are many places to shorten the route to keep things fun for all...and ditching the comfort bikes A+


----------



## jwm (Feb 3, 2010)

My wife can't make it this Sunday, I would like to go, but I don't have a way to get my bike down to Long Beach. If anyone near Whittier CA is going I'd like to bum a ride. I'll pay gas, and breakfast. PM.

JWM


----------



## Denso (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, I plan on riding this Sunday, April 4th.  Can I request for anyone to ride their Huffman/Dayton Twinflex?  I need to gather some info and maybe pics as I have one in need or restoration.  

Many thanks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2010)

HI, I was there on the 4th, and didn't meet you. let me know what help you need and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 19, 2010)

I missed the Easter ride, friggin out-laws, lol. Was there a good turn-out? I will be there next month! Got my 40 Dx dialed in, hehe.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2010)

there were quite a few there, not as many as there have been but with the holiday I was surprised.


----------

